# Who knows about the GF Hoo Koo E Koo?



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2010)

Last year I bought a Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo and I'm looking for some info about it. I'm wondering if the frame is worthy of a build up. The frame is full CroMo and says its designed by Gary Fisher and made in the USA. Its dark green in color w gold lettering and came with a yellow Rock Shox Quadra front shock. Grip shifters, v brakes also. Cant find images of it on Google so I dont know the year. Whatever info you have would be appreciated.

Hammer


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

It might help if we could find images of it here, in the thread.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

It's a mid-range, mass-produced Fisher. It isn't particularily valuable or desirable but you can have a good time riding it. If you have to buy a buttload of parts for it, it's probably not worth fixing up, but that is IMHO. If you show up at a vintage ride, no one is going to say, "Oh yeah, I always wanted one of those." If the frame is in poor condition, don't bother. If in good condition, might be worthy of a fix up.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Original specs for your bike (probably) here.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My loaner bike is a 88 hkek (a touch older than yours) . Bought new in college. Originally a nice Deore equipped TrueTemper $700 bike. I keep it running with whatever is left over in the parts bin. It rides just fine for what it is, but it won't win any VRC beauty contests. Put air in the tires and ride it.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

What does the Gold Lettering say?...is it Gary Fisher or just Fisher?


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Quadra 21R and green.....

Likely a 1996 or 1997. Frame was made in Waterloo and is similar to the Trek 930 and 950.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Second attempt:

1996 Hoo Koo at Bikepedia


----------



## fourflys (May 19, 2010)

at the time I'm pretty sure it was a pretty good, mid to higher end bike... I know I wanted one, but couldn't afford it...

It wasn't top of the line, but wasn't anywhere close to the bottom either... I'd fix it up with some period correct parts and have fun with it...


----------



## rkevans (Nov 2, 2008)

I have one ('96, 19"/L). Nothing special, but I'm pretty fond of the frame/ride qualities.

1. The (original Sugino 300) crank has a strange bolt pattern and is HEAVY. When the rings wear down, swap the entire thing for a new one. 

2. The geometry is designed for ~63mm of travel. Your fork selection is limited. I'm running an 80mm fork and shortened the stem dramatically to compensate. It's not a perfect solution. I'm considering taking the old-school Marz Bomber Z.2 from my other bike and returning to 'normal' geometry.

3. The weird cable noodle around the seatpost makes upgrading to V-Brakes a hassle. I resorted to removing the final 10mm with a drill and it REALLY improved the cable 'drag'. You can't run a rear disc.

Rick


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

rkevans said:


> 3. The weird cable noodle around the seatpost makes upgrading to V-Brakes a hassle. I resorted to removing the final 10mm with a drill and it REALLY improved the cable 'drag'.


I removed the noodle and just use the derailleur cable stops on the top tube for the rear v-brake.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> It's a mid-range, mass-produced Fisher. It isn't particularily valuable or desirable but you can have a good time riding it. If you have to buy a buttload of parts for it, it's probably not worth fixing up, but that is IMHO. If you show up at a vintage ride, no one is going to say, "Oh yeah, I always wanted one of those." If the frame is in poor condition, don't bother. If in good condition, might be worthy of a fix up.


2nd'ed.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

You have a 1996 hkek....a us made butted steel frame with fisher designed classic geo. While not the lightest frame around, it has very nice riding characteristics. A buddy of line raced one of those from '96-99, and he really loved it. If I recall correctly with a Z2 bomber and decent kit he had his down to 24 lbs which was pretty respectable for steel, especially for the period. If you can get a hold of an old Judy or bomber, and have the parts to build it up then I gurantee you will have fun on it. The frame rides like steel should, very forgiving and smooth while tracking straight and stable. As others have said it is not colllectable or anything.....but it is a great bike.(one that is arguably a classic just because of the 95 grateful dead version. That paint was just awesome!)


----------



## Joeys61 (May 14, 2015)

Steel is real! Still ride mine occasionally


----------



## adrian_vg (Sep 24, 2018)

digitalayon said:


> What does the Gold Lettering say?...is it Gary Fisher or just Fisher?


Picked up a Hoo Koo E Koo last weekend. Have been researching the model since then.

What does the gold lettering imply?
Mine says Gary Fisher FWIW.

Also, that red colour is called "bloodshot red", although mine's pretty washed out.
Would anybody have any idea what the colour-code might be (hex, RAL, whatever)?


----------



## adrian_vg (Sep 24, 2018)

digitalayon said:


> What does the Gold Lettering say?...is it Gary Fisher or just Fisher?


What does the gold lettering imply?
Mine says Gary Fisher FWIW.

Anyway, I picked up a 1997 (I think it is) Hoo Koo E Koo last weekend. Have been researching the model since.
Yeah, I know, bike's from the budget segment and nothing special really, but I like the classic lines and feel of it when rolling around.

Also, that red colour is called "bloodshot red", although mine's pretty washed out.
Would anybody have any idea what the colour-code might be (hex, RAL, whatever)?



Joeys61 said:


> Steel is real! Still ride mine occasionally


I love my steel hardtails too! They aren't as stiff and unpersonal as the alu-frames are. While aluminium is light and nice and all, it doesn't "speak" to me.


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

View attachment 1217928

View attachment 1217929








My hkek Grateful Dead edition.


----------



## adrian_vg (Sep 24, 2018)

Is there an attachment problem?


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

oh I see that now.


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

Does anyone know the head tube diameter for the 1997 Hoo Koo E Koo? Thanks!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe it's the old standard straight 1 1/8 (1.125) threadless.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

adlu said:


> Does anyone know the head tube diameter for the 1997 Hoo Koo E Koo? Thanks!


According to bikepedia, it is a 1-1/8".

https://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?year=1997&brand=Gary Fisher &model=Hoo Koo E Koo

If you have the bike, I suggest you measure it to be sure.


----------

